# Longwood Garden Orchid Show



## eOrchids (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey all,
Just curious, who is going?

I will be there on Saturday (3/31).


----------



## Heather (Mar 25, 2007)

Connecticut is next weekend too - anyone going? I am leaning towards not right now...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll be speaking in Norfolk, VA this upcoming weekend and can't decide which show/s to hit on the trip... Columbus??? 

-Ernie


----------

